# best cutter for rhinestones



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm frustrated with my Roland G24x cutter, Can't seem to get it set up to cut sticky flock. I'm at the point to purchase a new cutter just for rhinestone designs -- any suggestions?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I would think that machine would be fine for cutting sticky flock. What degree blade are you you using? (I use 60* for everything) How much force? Are you making 2 passes? Speed? Remeber also that you will not see the cut marks like you would with Hartco or the other rubber type material.


----------



## DayDreams (Feb 11, 2012)

We use a GCC Jaguar IV. Had it for over a year now and no issues. Cuts very fast and accurate.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Jackie,

We are using a Graphtec CE6000. It took us a while to find the right combination of blade, pressure, speed, offset,and no telling what else. I think you would be best served by posting specifics of the issues you are having so that Forum members can give some advice as to how to address the exact issues you are having, rather than starting over with a different cutter. Just stating that you are frustrated does not give much information to help determine the fix for the issue. What is the basic problem? Depth of the cut? Not cutting circles, but ovals? Not cutting the entire design? Starting and ending point of the circles not meeting? What is the issue you're having?

Dane


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

thanks for your input. Here are the settings I'm using:

new blade holder, new cutting strip, 60 degree blade, 40 offset, 20 cm speed, pen force 2+ and force at maximum of 220. I've adjusted my blade to match the thickness of the sticky flock.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

smartwear said:


> thanks for your input. Here are the settings I'm using:
> 
> new blade holder, new cutting strip, 60 degree blade, 40 offset, 20 cm speed, pen force 2+ and force at maximum of 220. I've adjusted my blade to match the thickness of the sticky flock.


Jackie,
Given those settings, what are the results you are getting?

Dane


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

from no cut at all and when I increase the blade length, the cut is not complete, like a hanging chad!!! I've sat there and manually pulled the holes out. Can't press the flock against a backing and have it release as shown in many videos.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Is there any chance that your new blade holder is not seated properly? We had that happen to us and took a while to find!


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I considered that and double checked. It's in there correctly.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

Are you doing a double rotation? this means the blade stays in the hole for 2 full turns before lifting out.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know what that means.


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

I use a GCC expert 24. No problem when using 60 degree Clean cut blades. Set the blade beyond the thickness of the flock. 

Using sticky flock sometimes some holes do not come out. When removing cuts, use a hard card to flatten and make holes stick to backer. then quickly remove. about 80% will stick the rest will stay, but its usually as simple as picking with a weeder.

I have the most trouble with template material, however the small time invested to create a reusable template, is not much compared to the profits made from selling final designs.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

you don't mention what software you are using. A double rotation/cut/pass means that the blade stays in the flock for a full 720 rotation. Some software offers an overcut which will go past the 360. because the blade stays in the material it will eliminate the hanging chad problem. if you are doing a double cut, many people will back off the down-force/pressure.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't buy a new cutter... Get better cutting software... Roland Cut Studio is not so great... 

I can set you up with a demo of KNK Studio and it will likely change your life....


----------



## iamchu15 (Jan 29, 2013)

Can I also see the demo of KNK? will it work with a GCC expert 24? Also I use Illustrator and great cut, is there any way to do a 360 or even 380 cut? I also have the hanging problem, but I just weed them out.
I did some research and think Winsignpc is the best for my uses. Any opinions on how well it works? I create rhinestone templates from the ground up with alot of custom designs. Using Illustrator is so time consuming.


----------



## 135367 (Mar 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses, suggestions and thoughts.


----------

